# Shop Organizing



## CV Wood (Dec 31, 2010)

I have been pondering the reorganization of my shop for a few weeks now. Small place much stuff. I got a couple of Woodsmith books on shop storage and found a few things I liked. But I really like the ideas in the American woodworker article that was shared on another Forum I use. http://americanwoodworker.com/blogs/...your-shop.aspx. Now all I have to do is clean out the stuff I really do not have to keep and get to work. I think I can fine at least one thing I do not have to keep. Maybe! 
I thought there may be some in this Forum that would like the ideas in the article .


----------



## Scooley01 (Dec 31, 2010)

Wow that system is magnificent!  If only I had the time/resources/energy to plan and build that.


----------



## LEAP (Dec 31, 2010)

That can't be real there is not a speck of saw dust anywhere in the shop!!


----------



## Pioneerpens (Dec 31, 2010)

That is sweet!! and do-able!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jtpalmer (Dec 31, 2010)

I read the article in that magazine a few years ago and it inspired me to organize my shop.  I copied the system, but used french cleats, which are much easier to make.  It works just as well but saved me having to build the tool holders.  But that system is very cool and I dream of a shop that is that neat and organized!


----------



## navycop (Jan 1, 2011)

I wish I had a wall big enough to hold that. I am using one corner of a two car garage.


----------



## CV Wood (Jan 1, 2011)

jtpalmer said:


> I read the article in that magazine a few years ago and it inspired me to organize my shop. I copied the system, but used french cleats, which are much easier to make. It works just as well but saved me having to build the tool holders. But that system is very cool and I dream of a shop that is that neat and organized!


 
Thanks for sharing that. I was thinking the french cleat would work just as well and save time and money. I think that is the way I will go. I dream of a shop that is neat, organized and clean too. But would be happy with just some organization. Time to get rid of some of those things I have kept becouse one day I may need them. Some are 20 years old. Can't put 5 lb in a 4 lb shop and have room to work.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jan 1, 2011)

Thats pretty cool, i have it added to my favourites until I find some time.


----------



## Dudley Young (Jan 1, 2011)

LEAP said:


> That can't be real there is not a speck of saw dust anywhere in the shop!!


 
I don't like it, NO CARPET. :biggrin:


----------



## sbwertz (Jan 1, 2011)

jtpalmer said:


> I read the article in that magazine a few years ago and it inspired me to organize my shop. I copied the system, but used french cleats, which are much easier to make. It works just as well but saved me having to build the tool holders. But that system is very cool and I dream of a shop that is that neat and organized!


 
We converted a 2 car carport to a workshop.  (the cars sit out in the weather!)  My husband has built me a whole wall of hanging cabinets, 3 30" and 4 18" wide and 40" high and 12" deep.  All are hung on french cleats.  (And all are now FULL, mostly of pen blanks.  But we can walk through the workshop again.)  

The french cleats allowed the two of us senior citizens to hang the oversized cabinets by ourselves.


----------



## Timbo (Jan 2, 2011)

Consider this system also.  Its what I use and I like it a lot.  It uses the french cleat system.  You one of their back issues that has plans for all sorts of cabinets and holders to use with this system.

http://www.woodstore.net/sushst.html


----------



## Rangertrek (Jan 2, 2011)

I have put that one on my list of shop upgrades.  I hope to expand the shop this year and that system would work very well.  Thanks for the reference!


----------



## alphageek (Jan 2, 2011)

Wow... I have a plastic system that works ok (my FIL molded them at one point in time).   But this ROCKS.... We're hoping to move to a place where I can get a dedicated shop this year.  This will be HIGH on my list when that happens.

Thanks for the link!!!


----------



## alphageek (Jan 2, 2011)

Wow... and I had to look up "french cleat".   That makes sense too!!


----------



## sbwertz (Jan 2, 2011)

Here is my storage wall with a closeup of an unmounted cabinet with french cleat. You can see the cleat on the wall to the right of the cabinets.  All you have to do is lift the cabinet and set it on the cleat.


----------



## dhallnc (Jan 3, 2011)

If your wife sees that you can make & keep your shop looking like that, she's going to expect it in the house, car, your pick-up and on and on.


----------



## CV Wood (Jan 3, 2011)

dhallnc said:


> If your wife sees that you can make & keep your shop looking like that, she's going to expect it in the house, car, your pick-up and on and on.


 
TOO LATE! My wife  is big in to crafting with the Cricut and stamping. She saw the article. I already have my orders for her craft area in the house.


----------

